# Are there any Dutch accents that use hard g's instead of the "ch" sound?



## whir77

Hey everybody how goes the go?

I ask if there exist any contemporary Dutch accents that pronounce g's hardly instead of "ch" as in "loch." Normal g's.

Hoe gaat het "How goes it" compared to Hoe "CHAAT" het?


----------



## Red Arrow

Many people don't pronounce the letter g as ch, but never as an English g as far as I know.

This scheme is a bit generalized, but it should give you an idea of how g and ch sound like.
*Northern part of the Netherlands:* g and ch are pronounced [ꭓ]
*Southern part of the Netherlands:* g is pronounced [ɣ], ch is pronounced [x]
*West-Flanders:* g and ch are pronounced https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/da/Voiceless_glottal_fricative.ogg or [ɣʰ] (aspirated ɣ)
*Eeastern part of Flanders:* g is pronounced [ɣ], ch is pronounced [x] or [ç]

This [ç] sound also exists in the English words *h*uman, *h*uge, etc. (Not in every accent. Some people drop the h in these words)
The  sound also exists in the English words *h*and, *h*eart, etc.

You can click on the symbols to hear the pronunciation  The last recording says psy*ch*i.


----------



## luitzen

In Frisia, city Frisian, which is classified as Dutch, not Frisian, has English G (as in goal):

Hoe Gaat 't?


----------



## eno2

luitzen said:


> In Frisia, city Frisian, which is classified as Dutch, not Frisian








> has English G (*as in goal*):
> 
> Hoe Gaat 't?


Wait. Must ask a Frisian girlfriend.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


>


Stadsfries - Wikipedia


----------



## eno2

Fries _jûkje (pronunciation?)
In West Flemish: jukte (=jeuk)_


----------



## luitzen

In Dutch it would be written as joekje.


----------



## luitzen

It reminds me of a song in Liwadders.

Ik bin su eil, ik kin de Gé niet meer sêge.

On YouTube it has people replying on it pointing out that they can say gé in sêge. Apparently they hear Ik bin su eil ik kin de ké niet meer sêge.

I use capital G here to refer to the g-sound as in English goal.


----------



## Red Arrow

In Limburg, it is very common to pronounce the letter K like [g] at the end of a word, when the next word starts with a vowel._ Ik pa*k* een biertje._
This also happens with P and T:_ Ik sna*p* er niks van. Wa*t* is er? _(=> "Ik snabber niks van. Waddis er?")

In Brabantian and Flemish dialects, this also happens with the letter T ("Waddis er?"), but some Limburgians take it one step further and start voicing T's in the middle of a word as well. So _water_ becomes _wader. _(But this is limited to few regions, I think)


----------

